# Graco FinishPro 9.0 dilemma...



## DenMal (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just joined up. 

Was on the net to find an answer to a Graco question when I came across your forum.

I'm in the process of buying a FinishPro HVLP 9.0 from the US as it's double the price in Australia......but as with " Jotun, Norway " I find I have the same problem with Voltage/Hz (Australia - 240V/50Hz).

Rang Graco USA tech dept but nobody could help me (had me hanging on international call for 20mins..finally gave up)

Does anyone know if I'm going to be able to use this unit with a step-down transformer or will this be a very costly experience and waste of time?

Will appreciate any feedback
thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

JMO, I don't think its worth it, keeping in mind of the mixed reviews. Unless you have a use for it on a specific job you have in mind, regularly


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

one of the problems that you will have is that the units made in the us are 60 HZ ( 60 cycles) and your power is 50 hz. you can manipulate the power with a transformer but that will not change the cylces or hertz. that is why all of the major manufacturers will not warranty anything that is made for use in the US if it leaves the US.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

The key here is, it might work, but you won't have a warranty from the manufacturer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome back, Chad.


----------

